# Genevan Psalter



## Guido's Brother (Mar 18, 2009)

Since this is Calvin's 500th birthday, this is a great time to learn more about Calvin's psalms. A great place to start is over at the Genevan Psalter Resource Center. 

You could also check out this new recording produced by Frank Ezinga. It's excellent. In fact, I put a track from the CD (Psalm 21) at the end of my radio program for April 2. You can find it here.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for pointing out this resource. I hope that more Reformed and Presbyterian brethren will rediscover this amazing heritage!


----------



## yeutter (Mar 18, 2009)

_*The Book of Praise Anglo Genevan Psalter*_ is a wonderful hymnbook. Singing Psalms in the authentic Genevan melodies of the sixteenth century is refreshing
I hope the Canadian Reformed Church stands by their Anglo Genevan Psalter as they move toward closer fellowship with the United Reformed Church.


----------



## ww (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank You! I have a question regarding Church's use of the Psalter since I don't attend one. How many of your churches use the Split Psalter with the Psalms separate from the Tunes? I haven't seen one since I attended the Faith Free Presbyterian Church in Greenville, SC.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 19, 2009)

whitway said:


> Thank You! I have a question regarding Church's use of the Psalter since I don't attend one. How many of your churches use the Split Psalter with the Psalms separate from the Tunes? I haven't seen one since I attended the Faith Free Presbyterian Church in Greenville, SC.



All congregations of the Presbyterian Reformed Church (Columbus, IN excepted) use a split leaf Psalter, and that would be either _The Psalms in Metre_ (Irish) or _The Scottish Psalmody_, published by the Free Church of Scotland. In Columbus they use _The Comprehensive Psalter._ All of these Psalm books contain the text of the 1650 Scottish Psalter; the Irish one includes alternative versions for some Psalms.


----------

